# Golf..



## keithmac (11 Sep 2022)

Might as well put it all in one thread, my Mk2 Golf restoration is a family affair now!.

Got a lot done today, team effort!.


----------



## keithmac (11 Sep 2022)

Clean, prep and paint today.

Tool lady has been promoted to chief mechanic!.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Sep 2022)

I wouldn't have a clue where to begin with this sort of caper, but a Golf MKII is pretty much my dream car. Looking forward to seeing how this pans out.


----------



## keithmac (12 Sep 2022)

Stripped 30 years of dirt and oil out of engine bay today, amazed at how sound the chassis is!.

Bit of surface rust to treat but it's completely solid.

Bought the Pressure Washer for our caravan but it does an excellent job at home to with a 20l water tank.

Used some TFR and 4 hours of elbow grease today, nice cheap entertainment!




































Hopefully back to this before Christmas..


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Sep 2022)

I'm picking up a Golf diesel sometime next week, 199k on an 02 plate.

First oil burner I've had for a few years.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Sep 2022)

I had a MkII basic model, 1049cc engine. 
Good at first, then a dog. Ran me ragged for months. Then discovered a broken electrical connection to the carb. Bingo!
Back to being a great little car again.


----------



## keithmac (14 Sep 2022)

Painting by Torchlight tonight, bloomin dark nights!.

Red ARB and Brake Calipers to go with Satin Black Subframe.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2022)

Fabulous! Golfs used to be driven recklessly in London by inexperienced drivers in the early Eighties, usually alarmingly attractive young ladies. The insurance people quickly made them unviable.


----------



## keithmac (15 Sep 2022)

Brake Calipers came out ok, manual vs power steering rack components.

My daughter supplied with a Team Mac head torch (she's been out every night helping bless her ❤). 

Think we may have a female mechanic in the making here!.


----------



## keithmac (18 Sep 2022)

Built subframe and steering up last night after work with my daughter, hopefully get it back into the car this weekend and onto the engine revamp!.


----------



## keithmac (18 Sep 2022)

Had to make some "Half Nuts" for the steering rack, VW are No Longer Available!.

Luckily I'd measured total tie rod length end to end before stripping car as Haynes made no sense when referring to setting manual rack.

Brake Calipers all built an ready to go.

Organised? caos on the patio, after 23 years my wife has just about got used to living with my "projects" 😆. Luckily she's on board with the Golf.


----------



## keithmac (23 Sep 2022)

Took coilover/ hub assemblies to work to fit new bearings. Went surprisingly easily!.

Brought Dial Gauge home for engine work on Sunday hopefully, full gasket set and new oil cooler on the way.


----------



## keithmac (23 Sep 2022)

Had to dig the Welder out last Sunday so ideal time for my Daughter to learn how to weld ❤


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Sep 2022)

Nice cars Golf's - had a Mk3 Gti 16v company car back in the nineties.

Shod with some wide BBS Crosspokes and fat Dunlop D40's the thing stuck to the ground like a limpet through very fast bends - absolutely loved it.

Followed by a Pug 306 S16 which was not in the same league albeit still a pretty decent car - and it was my first with ABS. Had fun trying that out on a very wet and deserted motorway!

Some nice restoration work going on there. 👍


----------



## keithmac (23 Sep 2022)

Just insured it for next month so should get things moving at a pace!.

Brake lines and engine work on Sunday. 

Hopefully all goes to plan now..


----------



## keithmac (26 Sep 2022)

Ran the PTFE brake lines through the car yesterday, forgot what a pain they were to make up!.

Rear lines have AN-3 bulkhead fittings in the wheel wells now.

Got some chassis work to do today, removed the sill covers and looks a bit suspect..

Making up some jacking plates out of 5mm steel for rear jacking points, belt and braces..


----------



## keithmac (26 Sep 2022)

Well I haven't got away weld free, ordered new sills both sides and rear beam/jacking chassis plates after pulling all the trim off!.

Managed to get the mounting strips off without breaking them (my wife's hairdryer to the rescue!).

Spent 3 hours trying to brake into drivers side this afternoon, lock had seized up and completely inaccessible with the door shut..


----------



## AndyRM (26 Sep 2022)

So I know nothing about cars, and only have a vague idea of what's going on, but it must be immensely satisfying to be restoring such a badass car, as well as getting your kids involved. 

Top work, chapeau!


----------



## keithmac (26 Sep 2022)

AndyRM said:


> So I know nothing about cars, and only have a vague idea of what's going on, but it must be immensely satisfying to be restoring such a badass car, as well as getting your kids involved.
> 
> Top work, chapeau!



Looking forward to driving it again!. 

Think my children will be proud when it moves under it's own steam again after all their hard work 👍


----------



## keithmac (2 Oct 2022)

Made a chassis support bar today for chassis trolley to sit on, children built some wheel skids and it's been liberated from it's resting place!.

Going to start chopping stuff out tomorrow hopefully..


----------



## keithmac (10 Oct 2022)

Made a rear lifting frame last weekend, managed to get car on both trollies now and pulled rear beam (with a little help 😀).

Company who I ordered my sills from over 2 weeks ago have lost them so that's set me back a week..

Chopping beam mounts out today hopefully.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## keithmac (11 Oct 2022)

New sills arrived today from VW Heritage. Was going to cut and shut the bottoms but to be honest the new panels are that good quality I'm going to do the whole sill both sides, future proofing!.


----------



## keithmac (8 Nov 2022)

It's turned into a bit of a welding marathon!. Link to my thread if anyones interested.

Still going!.

https://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/threads/golf.124285/


----------



## Jody (8 Nov 2022)

keithmac said:


> It's turned into a bit of a welding marathon!. Link to my thread if anyones interested.
> 
> Still going!.
> 
> https://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/threads/golf.124285/



The link answered my question as I wondered why you had an IC for what looked like a KR engine. 

Nice conversion!


----------



## keithmac (8 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> The link answered my question as I wondered why you had an IC for what looked like a KR engine.
> 
> Nice conversion!



It's a BBM front mount alternator G60 kit, MegaSquirt Fuel Injection conversion (could never get Digi1 running right), Aquamist water injection, Jabba Stage 4 G60.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2022)

keithmac said:


> It's a BBM front mount alternator G60 kit, MegaSquirt Fuel Injection conversion (could never get Digi1 running right), Aquamist water injection, Jabba Stage 4 G60.



This sounds like an increasingly sci fi themed collection of porn films


----------



## Jody (8 Nov 2022)

keithmac said:


> It's a BBM front mount alternator G60 kit, MegaSquirt Fuel Injection conversion (could never get Digi1 running right), Aquamist water injection, Jabba Stage 4 G60.



Nice

220ish BHP?


----------



## Jody (8 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> This sounds like an increasingly sci fi themed collection of porn films



Mega squirt


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> Mega squirt



I'd watch em all.


----------



## keithmac (8 Nov 2022)

Jody said:


> Nice
> 
> 220ish BHP?



I never had it on the rollers but expect around that, ran the smaller G60 pulley was hitting 1 bar boost before 2000 rpm iirc.

Goes really well on the road, liked the period parts rather than slinging a 20v Turbo in there.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Nov 2022)

My proposed purchase of a Golf fell through after the front sub frame was found to be rotten.

Trying to find a car at the moment is a bloody nightmare.


----------



## tyred (8 Nov 2022)

Lovely job on the Golf. Well done.


----------



## Jody (9 Nov 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> Trying to find a car at the moment is a bloody nightmare.



The current market's crazy.


----------



## keithmac (9 Nov 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> My proposed purchase of a Golf fell through after the front sub frame was found to be rotten.
> 
> Trying to find a car at the moment is a bloody nightmare.



Subframe isn't a bad job to change to be honest as long as chassis is OK.


----------



## keithmac (9 Nov 2022)

Had a couple of hours chopping nearside to bits tonight, slightly better condition but still getting the full works.

Same as everything I own or work on, will be a one off at the end of it (bloomin ocd kicking in again..).


----------

